
There’s no such thing as bad code - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/11/07/no-such-thing-as-bad-code/
======
philou
Kent Beck's 3X model
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX2XR73LnRY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX2XR73LnRY))
relies on the same idea that depending on your context, different principles
apply.

Transitions remain a tricky point. For example, when a quick and dirty wannabe
feature becomes a hit, the practices should follow. What happens to the old
code ?

